# Боль между лопаток, спазм, как будто пьяный



## Алекс0202 (14 Май 2021)

Добрый день!
Уважаемые доктора и участники форума.
Требуется помощь!
Длительность 2 года примерно.
Сейчас симптомы:
Боль между лопаток, спазм в районе лопаток и выше, ощущение что пьяная голова, туманность, иногда болит голова, плохо соображаю, шум в ушах  (правом ухе сильнее), спазм в правой стороне в шее.
Делал УЗГД сосудов шеи и головы, сказали все отлично. Говорят ВСД.
Стараюсь делать лфк на укрепление и растяжение мышц. Мексидол, Мидокалм, Процедура с токами ( не знаю как называет). Лучше не становится. Только в положении лежа, большая часть симптомов пропадает.
Сделал МРТ , прикрепляю ниже. Описание и снимки.
Мешает в работе и жизни в целом.
Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в проблеме.
Всем благодарен за внимание к моей ситуации.


----------



## La murr (14 Май 2021)

@Алекс0202, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (14 Май 2021)

Вечер добрый! Работаете, кем? То есть приходится ли много сидеть?
Желательно рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. 



Алекс0202 написал(а):


> Стараюсь делать лфк на укрепление и растяжение мышц.


Что, где и как ? Частенько неправильно выполняемые упражнения могут привести к ухудшению проблемы.


----------



## Алекс0202 (14 Май 2021)

@AIR, рентген постараюсь сделать ближайшее время, к врачу попасть в поликлинике тяжело. Запись к терапевту на 20 число

Да, много сижу за компьютером. Менеджер.
Посещаю бассейн и ЛФК по типу :
Прикрепил картинку
И ссылка на видео упр с палкой


----------



## AIR (15 Май 2021)

Алекс0202 написал(а):


> Да, много сижу за компьютером. Менеджер


Тогда, в принципе,  ситуация стандартная.


Алекс0202 написал(а):


> Посещаю бассейн


"Побулькаться" , как общеоздоровительное, полезно..


Алекс0202 написал(а):


> ЛФК по типу


Делая это ЛФК, да ещё по картинке, можно в лучшем случае не навредить.. а если усердствовать...


Алекс0202 написал(а):


> И ссылка на видео упр с палкой


Хорошее упражнение для девушек,  пока домработница занимается работой по дому...
Вывод: вся эта фигнотень для практически здоровых, не обремененных работой, особенно длительно статической..
Вам нужно к специалисту, умеющему диагностировать и исправлять мышечно-тонические нарушения. Который немного позанимается и объяснит (с показом) , какие именно упражнения и как именно нужно выполнять.


----------



## Алекс0202 (19 Май 2021)

@AIR,спасибо за ответ. Понял принял. Вот рентген.
Осталось найти такого человека, который сможет подобрать упражнения)


----------



## AIR (19 Май 2021)

Алекс0202 написал(а):


> @AIR, спасибо за ответ. Понял принял. Вот рентген.


Пожалуйста.  Это не совсем рентген..



AIR написал(а):


> Желательно рентгеновские снимки шейного отдела позвоночника с *функциональными пробами*.


То есть 4 снимка, ещё сгибание и разгибание.


----------

